# Results - When doctors won't listen ...



## RDuBb2k1 (Apr 28, 2011)

First off I am a 28yr old male. I realize I'm probably in the minority when it comes to facing thyroid issues, not only because of my age but of course my gender. My family has a very big history with thyroid conditions, so it comes as no surprise that I am (seemingly) having issues with mine.

Long story short, I had some blood work done a little over a year ago, and I've been searching for answers ever since. While not complete, I'll provide all the information I can.

TSH 2.5 uIU/mL
Free T4 1.85 H ng/dL
Reverse T3 456 H pg/mL <- Normal Range 90-350, so very high
T4 12.2 H ug/dL 
T3 115 ng/dL
Cortisol 9.8 ug/dL

I've been to many doctors, but they continue to ignore my symptoms (pretty much every symptom out there related to hypothyroid) because the "basic" numbers are in the normal range, while completely ignoring my super high reverse t3. I'm at my wits end with this. I am a very active and athletic (or so I still try to be, the fatigue and slow recovery can make it a little rough to do the things I always have). I'm not overweight, though I do eat super clean and workout a lot. I still have fat stores on my upper legs, as well as in my stomach area, which under any normal circumstance paired with the work I put in, would be greatly reduced, and likely completely gone. Advice? What should I do? I'm literally_ tired_ of being _tired_. Thanks!


----------



## Brittica5 (May 5, 2011)

I feel your pain. I am a 27 year old female. My lab test are barely in the correct ranges, but like you the doctors wont listen because they are in the "normal range". Problem is i still dont feel normal. Im still gaining weight (i exercise 4+ days a week running/walking 4 to 6 miles every time), im constantly tired, all the usual problems..

Keep your head up and maybe keep trying different doctors. You know your body better than anyone else. I also have an appointment with a family dr to have all labs drawn. i want to make sure i cover all basis.


----------



## Atreya (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Rdubb2k1! i understand you. i had a fybromialgia diagnosis before, and im not still feeling well. I still struggle with "funny" docs. whose are not able to read the labs properly. because i dont know, because they don't actualize themselves, they don't read enough, etc. Maybe some docs wouldn't prescribe you with your tsh number. Once i was in 3 and sth and 2 years later my tsh was in 11. i felt with a 3 terrible, with a 11 the same terrible-ill. 
i am the only one in my family-relatives sick with this thyroid thing.

I can't understand very well the hormones, tsh, t3, t4, reverse, etc etc. but with your numbers and symptoms, and your thyroid family history... surely sth. is happening with it.

Greetings!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RDuBb2k1 said:


> First off I am a 28yr old male. I realize I'm probably in the minority when it comes to facing thyroid issues, not only because of my age but of course my gender. My family has a very big history with thyroid conditions, so it comes as no surprise that I am (seemingly) having issues with mine.
> 
> Long story short, I had some blood work done a little over a year ago, and I've been searching for answers ever since. While not complete, I'll provide all the information I can.
> 
> ...


Welcome!! Actually we are seeing more and more men these days. I don't know if it is due to self-awareness or an actual increase of the disease in men due to what (?), I would wonder.

Anyway...................if you could do a huge favor and add in the ranges for all the results you posted, it would be so much appreciated as different labs use different ranges.

It is alarming that your rT3 is so high and I do wonder why your doc did not follow up with further testing.

Here is info on rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

I take it these labs are about 18 months old now?

These are labs that I recommend. Testing for antibodies is very important and your doc did run the FREE T4 but not the FREE T3 which is your active hormone. Considering your rT3 is so high, you would think that doctor would call you back for that lab and others.

With men, we have to worry more about cancer than w/women so I am furnishing info about that.

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------

